# Slytherin Dungeon



## Underworld Broker (Oct 3, 2019)

*Slytherin Dungeon*


*
Evil is a point of view.*
​*Tasks:*

*Dark Wanderer:*
|  | |  |

*SupaHotFyre (Flame):*
|  | |  |

*Gin:*
|  |||||

*Vilu:*
|  |  |  |

*Underworld Broker:*
 |  |  |  |

*fuff:*
|  |  | |

*Thdyingbreed:*
| | |  |

*bottom bitch* *(Tri):*
 |||||||

*Superman:*
|  |  | |

*Viole1369:*
 | |  | |

*Sanguíne Symphony:*
 |||||||

*pfft:*
| ||||

*Jon Moxley:*
|  ||||||

*The Overvoid:*
|  ||||||

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Each team has its own thread to post their team and individual tasks.
Teams can choose their own leader. It is not mandatory. Opening posts will be given to the respective team leaders.​
*Magic Points (MP)*

Members will get *MP (Magic Points)* for completed Team Tasks.


*TASKS*​

*TEAM TASKS*
*TASK 1:* 10 MP
Create a motto and a banner for the team thread's OP. The banner must have, at least, the house colours and the respective element:

*Slytherin:* Snake​
The motto does not need to be in the banner.
*Deadline:* October 19 at 11:59 pm UTC.​

*TASK 2:* 5 MP
Choose a music related to your house trait:

*Slytherin:* Cunning​
*Deadline:* October 19 at 11:59 pm UTC.​

*TASK 3: *15 MP
Write why your house is the best one in >200 and <2000 words.
*Deadline:* October 31 at 11:59 pm UTC.​

*TASK 4:* XX MP
This task will happen in the *Divination Classroom* thread, *Private Messages* and *Misc. & Entries* section.

*October 13:* Dice roll by the Host (@Majin Lu) will decide what team is asking and what team is replying.

*October 13* to *October to October 20*:  Each team - in Private Messages - will create 10 simple questions about Harry Potter books and movies with the correct answers and their sources.
The team leader or someone designed to be the leader of this task will post them in a thread on  with the title "_Task 4 + Team Name_".

*October 22,* *October 23* or *October 24*:
Teams will choose 1 member each to reply the questions in the *Divination Classroom* thread.
The chosen members will inform what time in one of these 3 dates he/she will can answer the 10 questions.
Team mates can give support and even answer the questions in the thread, but only the chosen one replies will be counted.


Wins the team that has more points and, if a tie, was faster finishing the quiz.

*1st place:* + 40 MP
*2nd place:* + 30 MP
*3rd place:* + 20 MP
*4th place:* +10 MP​

*TASK 5: *XX MP
This task will happen here in *Hogwarts Quidditch Pitch* thread during *October 26* to *October 31*.
*7 players* per team. Teams will choose their players: _2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper_ and _1 seeker_.

Dice roll by the Host will decide House vs House.
*Semifinals:* 26-28 October
*Final/3rd Place:* 29-31 October

Each goal is worth 10 points and catching the _Golden Snitch_ is worth 150 points.


*Order of dice rolling:*​
Host will roll dice faced 10: odd or even results to decide the starting order of the teams.​

*2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
*3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
*1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.
*1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.
The team that has more points wins and advances to the final. If a tie, the teams captains will roll a dice faced 20. Higher result wins the match.​
In the end of the tournament, ALL participating members of this event will get rep points (points earned in both Quidditch matches by their respective houses * 3k).

Magic points earned:

*1st place:* + 40 MP
*2nd place:* + 30 MP
*3rd place:* + 20 MP
*4th place:* + 10 MP​
*TEAM PRIZES*

The House with more MP in the end of the event is the winner:

*1st place:* 15 CC Points + 500k rep
*2nd place:*  11 CC Points + 200k rep
*3rd place:*  8 CC Points + 130k rep
*4th place:* 5 CC Points + 80k rep

*Team curse: *if a team doesn't participate in one of the team tasks, all students will get cursed: 5 days global ban, avatar changed for 2 weeks, 2 weeks rep seal OR 3 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the Host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task that the teams didn't participate.​


*INDIVIDUAL TASKS*

Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member.​
*TASK 1: * 30k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
_Patronus Charm_
Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):​

*Spoiler*: _Patronus list_ 





Badger
Bat
Bear
Boar
Buffalo
Cat
Cheetah
Crow
Doe
Dog
Dolphin
Dragon
Dragonfly
Eagle
Elephant
Falcon
Fox
Hare
Hedgehog
Horse
Hyena
Leopard
Lion
Mole
Monkey
Mouse
Orca
Otter
Owl
Peacock
Pheasant
Polar Bear
Rabbit
Rat
Rhinoceros
Salamander
Salmon
Seal
Shark
Snake
Sparrow
Squirrel
Swan
Tiger
Unicorn
Weasel






*TASK 2: *15k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.​

*TASK 3:* 7k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Your Magic Power*
Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.​

*TASK 4:* XXk rep
_*Check-in*_
Post in the *Great Hall* thread, at least, once per day. You must to post at least 2 days of a week, otherwise you will be cursed. Each day that you check-in, you will win 2k rep.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome to the *Slytherin Dungeon*.

@Dark Wanderer
@SupaHotFyre
@Gin
@Vilu
@Underworld Broker
@fuff
@Thdyingbreed

Your team and individual tasks are in the second post of this thread, please check it.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome to the *Slytherin Dungeon*.

@bottom bitch
@Superman
@Viole1369
@Sanguíne Symphony
@pfft
@Jon Moxley
@The Overvoid

Your team and individual tasks are in the second post of this thread, please check it.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

It looks the username effect isn't working in the Akatsuki skin. So it will be fixed later. For now I suggest to change skin if some of you aren't seeing the special usernames. Light and Dark Skin without CSS opt-in also do not show those effects (those skins are that way for mobile users who wish to use less mobile data).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

in it to win it


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

M u s t
G e t
T h a t
R e p

My personal motto


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Hmm mine seems perfectly fine.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 13, 2019)

Expecto...patronum!

Yay a rat..


----------



## fuff (Oct 13, 2019)

sorry guys Im not really a harry potter fan...i have only seen the first movie and last 30mins of the last...

our song should be: it fits the snake theme


----------



## Gin (Oct 13, 2019)

smth good ty


----------



## fuff (Oct 13, 2019)

Gin said:


> smth good ty


how about u find something then ty


----------



## Gin (Oct 13, 2019)

fuff said:


> how about u find something then ty


nah i was talking about my dice roll

but yeah i'll take the L if i have to be associated with nicki minaj in any way


----------



## fuff (Oct 13, 2019)

Gin said:


> nah i was talking about my dice roll
> 
> but yeah i'll take the L if i have to be associated with nicki minaj in any way


oh i guess u posted the dice before i saw lol


----------



## fuff (Oct 13, 2019)

rolllin the die now


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Get that horrible excuse of a music outta here


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Expecto...patronum!
> 
> Yay a rat..


Just draw Santi


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Dolphin


----------



## fuff (Oct 13, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Get that horrible excuse of a music outta here


drop a beat then


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Choose a music related to your house trait:
> 
> *Slytherin:* Cunning


Also music is supposed to be about this,
Not snakes.

Prolly orochimaru/aizen theme from weeb shit and instrumental

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 13, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Also music is supposed to be about this,
> Not snakes.
> 
> Prolly orochimaru/aizen theme from weeb shit and instrumental


my bad, i kinda skimmed the beginning...


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Oct 13, 2019)

patronus check
not so good at drawing, but ok


----------



## Vilu (Oct 13, 2019)

> banner



Does anyone can draw?


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

@Gin @Underworld Broker can draw and GFX

I can GFX


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Also music is supposed to be about this,
> Not snakes.
> 
> Prolly orochimaru/aizen theme from weeb shit and instrumental


Don't be a lazy hufflepuff, be ambitious. We can do better then that.


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> Don't be a lazy hufflepuff, be ambitious. We can do better then that.


Ya but orochi and aizen are cool


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Fuck yeah my patronus is a dragon......wait I have to draw it!?!?


My flow slytherins.....I will do my best.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Ya but orochi and aizen are cool


No doubt. But let's throw some more ideas at the wall.


----------



## Vilu (Oct 13, 2019)

My patronus is... Cat! 
Edit: Thank God! I can draw it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

For a motto, and I am just throwing one out there, is "Never let them see it coming"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

@Santi


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

>sees tasks
yeah, i'm giving up    

don't worry, me and my good friend Google are here to help as much as possible


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Also ya

I ain't helping with shit about hp trivia

I haven't even watched one movie full probs


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilu (Oct 13, 2019)

I read books at least once but it was years ago. And watched movies several times. Also follow HP subreddit so I know something. Surely can help with creating questions.  But I am not answering other teams questions, lol. I read and watched HP in Polish so I can miss some things that are in English.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Sup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh cute, I got a hedgehog patronus


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Broki draw for all of us


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Everyone has to draw their pic themselves tho


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Think ima get some breakfast in the great hall and then I'll draw smth


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

What's our motto gonna be btw?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

> *TASK 3: *15 MP
> Write why your house is the best one in >200 and <2000 words.
> *Deadline:* October 31 at 11:59 pm UTC.



15 MP sounds neat, I'll try that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

How exactly do the MP work 

Can we like ... everyone suggest a motto and post a banner and we farm each hella lot of MP? And everyone writing a long post why our house is great will also get us lots of MP?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

With that said, we have to get enough points so the snitch doesnt affect us much in case one of the other teams wins it (still need clarification if the MP work how I think they do)


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

We have to decide on one official prolly
@Majin Lu team tasks will only get one submission right? Or will be everyone?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

> *TASK 1:* 10 MP
> Create a motto and a banner for the team thread's OP. The banner must have, at least, the house colours and the respective element:



I interpret it as everyone at least suggesting a motto and banner and we farm hella points

Unless it's just we decide on smth and we get the points anyways


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> How exactly do the MP work
> 
> Can we like ... everyone suggest a motto and post a banner and we farm each hella lot of MP? And everyone writing a long post why our house is great will also get us lots of MP?





Underworld Broker said:


> With that said, we have to get enough points so the snitch doesnt affect us much in case one of the other teams wins it (still need clarification if the MP work how I think they do)





Viole1369 said:


> We have to decide on one official prolly
> @Majin Lu team tasks will only get one submission right? Or will be everyone?


Team tasks = just one submission.
MP = the amount team tasks will give to each house. In the end, the house with more MP will be the winner:

1st place: 15 CC Points + 500k rep

That means UB will gets 15 CC points and 500k rep while Viole also will get the same prizes. 

Team has 14 members. So for now you just need to research on the skills of your team mates and try to divide all the work while everyone can give ideas. Choosing a leader may help, but it isn't mandatory. Even if 1 member does most tasks alone, all team members will get the same prize regarding team tasks, but that doesn't look fair, right?

Usually we give something more for most participative members, but that is only decided after the event ends.


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

there should be a leader imo. someone who knows this stuff. we should vote.


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

I can do all shit but that quiz one


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> I can do all shit but that quiz one


and that's already more than what i can contribute lol

how about "Slytherin for the Win" as a motto? best i could come up with


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Quiz one doesnt seem too hard if the ones asking arent well versed in HP


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

"Laws exist only for those who cannot live without clinging to them." - Motto

Fits in with the theme of Slytherin being able to bend rules to make their ends and the normal fact of most of them ended on Dark side


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

@Dark Wanderer
@SupaHotFyre
@Gin
@Vilu
@Underworld Broker
@fuff
@Thdyingbreed

Does any of you want to run as a leader? Lets decide this quickly and get it done with. If you want to be just say yes and we will hold a mini poll with all the candidates.


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

@bottom bitch
@Superman
@Sanguíne Symphony
@pfft
@Jon Moxley
@The Overvoid

Does any of you want to run as a leader? Lets decide this quickly and get it done with. If you want to be just say yes and we will hold a mini poll with all the candidates.


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

we can decide on motto and music after we get the leader shit done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

not really interested


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

checking YT for a few songs btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

but why weeb stuff if we got slytherin


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> but why weeb stuff if we got slytherin


I mean at that point anyone can just grab official house motto, official HP music and official Banners from franchise

isnt it all about giving it ur own taste


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> @bottom bitch
> @Superman
> @Sanguíne Symphony
> @pfft
> ...


I'll help decide but Id be a terrible leader


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Btw. I really love the green/grey colors for our usernames + the slytherin symbol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

i'm probably gonna spam cool slytherin gifs every now and then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Made two version for banner

_They never saw it coming_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh god dice rolling


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Motto suggestion: ''it's not enough for us to succeed, others have to fail''


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Motto suggestion: ''it's not enough for us to succeed, others have to fail''


Edgelord/10


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Gin (Oct 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Motto suggestion: ''it's not enough for us to succeed, others have to fail''


+1


----------



## Gin (Oct 13, 2019)

this should totally be our theme song btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Btw. we should try to decide on banner and motto soon to have that task done


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

and yah, song too


----------



## Tri (Oct 13, 2019)

could you imagine the slytherin GANG rollin in with this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 13, 2019)

This would be cool song too..first that came to mind for me


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

This ends up fitting Slytherin unironically tho

forever cucked love life


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

The motto has to be cunning. And if no one has a problem with it, I can take care of the quiz part. I know my HP and these questions are suppose to be simple.

Another motto suggestion.

"Let them have the glory, you take the win"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> The motto has to be cunning. And if no one has a problem with it, I can take care of the quiz part. I know my HP and these questions are suppose to be simple.
> 
> Another motto suggestion.
> 
> "Let them have the glory, you take the win"



How about "Life sucks, then you die?"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

I choose this as our Slytherin song


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How about "Life sucks, then you die?"


That is just fact.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> That is just fact.


Well damn


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Hhhhhhmmmmm


"It is not cheating if you are trying"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

how about

Evil is a point of view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

I will draw my dragon on my off day Wednesday or Thursday. Or tomorrow.

Here is another song I am just throwing out there.


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

"It's close to midnight
Something evil's lurking from the dark
Under the moonlight
You see a sight that almost stops your heart
You try to scream
But terror takes the sound before you make it
You start to freeze
As horror looks you right between your eyes
You're paralyzed
'Cause this is *Slytherin
Slytherin's* night
And no one's gonna save you
From the *snake* about to strike
You know it's thriller
Thriller night
You're fighting for your life
Inside a killer thriller tonight"

my suggestion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> @Dark Wanderer
> @SupaHotFyre
> @Gin
> @Vilu
> ...


never watched Harry Potter so nope


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Who wants to go play some Quidditch btw?



> *TASK 5: *XX MP
> This task will happen here in *Hogwarts Quidditch Pitch* thread during *October 26* to *October 31*.
> *7 players* per team. Teams will choose their players: _2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper_ and _1 seeker_.



We can also just post and throw dice and go with the ones who have the numbers on the list.  (which could also give a bit of activity to our thread)



> *2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
> 
> *3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

you could say that we're basically having a small quidditch training and see who's going to the champions league

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who wants to go play some Quidditch btw?
> 
> 
> 
> We can also just post and throw dice and go with the ones who have the numbers on the list.  (which could also give a bit of activity to our thread)


what's Quidditch and how do you play it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> you could say that we're basically having a small quidditch training and see who's going to the champions league


Not a bad thought....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> what's Quidditch and how do you play it?


Flame.....right now with you......you are our Crabbe.....or Goyle.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> what's Quidditch and how do you play it?



you have to watch HP, ur kinda missing out on the fun


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Actually @Underworld Broker save that for a little later in the week. Or until we get a motto, Banner, and or song. We should get at least 2 of those things down by today/tomorrow.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

imagine being that actor and having to act like that ball is going wild


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> Actually @Underworld Broker save that for a little later in the week. Or until we get a motto, Banner, and or song. We should get at least 2 of those things down by today/tomorrow.



Yeah, we can do it after motto, banner and song is decided, was just throwing out the idea of having a small quidditch training over here to keep us a bit busy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah, we can do it after motto, banner and song is decided, was just throwing out the idea of having a small quidditch training over here to keep us a bit busy


I support that and will continue with keeping up productivity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> Flame.....right now with you......you are our Crabbe.....or Goyle.


yeah i can also start speaking in my native language and let's see how you'd like that  



Underworld Broker said:


> you have to watch HP, ur kinda missing out on the fun


good thing you only need 7 players then. i'm a Crabbe, or even worse, a Goyle


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> I support that and will continue with keeping up productivity.



Slytherin for the win


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> good thing you only need 7 players then. i'm a Crabbe, or even worse, a Goyle



You won the mera mera no mi, you cant be that bad when it comes to throwing dice


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

When is the Question-convo thing starting btw?


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

as for meme, @Majin Lu how's that?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> as for meme, @Majin Lu how's that?


I do not know this meme, but I'll check it with reverse search to know what is it about soon. For now, I guess it is okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I do not know this meme, but I'll check it with reverse search to know what is it about soon. For now, I guess it is okay.


search for "dog next to werewolf meme"



some examples


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> When is the Question-convo thing starting btw?



^ @Majin Lu


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

I'll get to drawing and making a meme for the tasks in like 2 days, will have more time then


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> When is the Question-convo thing starting btw?


I'm not sure if you are asking me or your team mates, but it's better safe than sorry: you all can start working on them in PMs so other teams do not see it.

*October 13* to *October to October 20*


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I do not know this meme, but I'll check it with reverse search to know what is it about soon. For now, I guess it is okay.


since you're already here, did i pass the first task?

V


SupaHotFyre said:


> done


drew it using the sketch option since i can't draw lol


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> since you're already here, did i pass the first task?
> 
> V
> 
> drew it using the sketch option since i can't draw lol


I still need to check. I have +10 tabs open right now. For now I can say it looks ok.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm not sure if you are asking me or your team mates, but it's better safe than sorry: you all can start working on them in PMs so other teams do not see it.
> 
> *October 13* to *October to October 20*



Oh, i thought youre gonna start the convo, well that answers my question then


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh, i thought youre gonna start the convo, well that answers my question then


You can add me later there if it gets too heated for some reason. I hope that isn't necessary.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

@Superman you seemed interested in the questions task, wanna start the convo and invite people so we can discuss?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

I'll be the guy who goes for the golden ball of. 150. I like to live dangerously


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> When is the Question-convo thing starting btw?





Underworld Broker said:


> @Superman you seemed interested in the questions task, wanna start the convo and invite people so we can discuss?



Yeah I can get that started. At least make the group.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

I started the convo.....but I could not add @Gin or @The Overvoid to it.


----------



## Gin (Oct 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> I started the convo.....but I could not add @Gin or @The Overvoid to it.


prolly can now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Gin said:


> prolly can now


Added.....and now you want to follow me back....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Who has not rolled for their patronus yet? Please do so and draw it as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilu (Oct 13, 2019)

This one will be good enough?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 13, 2019)

I'll draw my patronus a little bit later. No idea what to do for the meme one yet


----------



## Vilu (Oct 13, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> I'll draw my patronus a little bit later. No idea what to do for the meme one yet


Does meme can be only about houses or about characters from books too?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Vilu said:


> Does meme can be only about houses or about characters from books too?


It just says to make it spooky and to keep it pg-13.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Also remember to post in the great hall thread otherwise you will get cursed. Do it once a day.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 13, 2019)

Got my patronus ready

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> Who has not rolled for their patronus yet? Please do so and draw it as soon as possible.


I wil as soon as I can


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

I got a hyena .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

I don't know how to draw in computer or real life 

can't I just use the hyenas from Lion King?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 14, 2019)

Reporting into Slytherin gang can’t draw tho.

Dope badge.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I don't know how to draw in computer or real life
> 
> can't I just use the hyenas from Lion King?


It does not have to be great. My dragon is not going to look great at all.....and I have to draw a dragon!......a dragon!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> It does not have to be great. My dragon is not going to look great at all.....and I have to draw a dragon!......a dragon!


 

Fine I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> It does not have to be great. My dragon is not going to look great at all.....and I have to draw a dragon!......a dragon!





Just draw a chinese one,


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Should we throw dice to decide our motto and song or are we gonna vote (everyone can have 2 votes to give out), song/motto with most votes will be up then


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2019)

vote for the thriller one, i worked hard on it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Hope we can get this task done by today btw


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

I'll compile all motto and song submission when Im home today and then we can vote on them.

I think only I did banner so unless objections we can do it.

And for leader position
Only Me and @Jon Moxley responded

So you can decide on that meanwhile, We will need opening post rights to host polls.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> It does not have to be great. My dragon is not going to look great at all.....and I have to draw a dragon!......a dragon!



Wish I wouldve gotten a dragon too, I like drawing them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wish I wouldve gotten a dragon too, I like drawing them


Draw me a ching Chong version will ya


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> I'll compile all motto and song submission when Im home today and then we can vote on them.
> 
> I think only I did banner so unless objections we can do it.
> 
> ...



You're pretty active so you can have my vote


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Draw me a ching Chong version will ya



You have to draw your patronus yourself, also yours is a dolphin


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> You have to draw your patronus yourself, also yours is a dolphin


Draw it for me personally


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Draw it for me personally



Too busy for requests, maybe in a few months


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Where's the get out rating when u need it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

another motto suggestion: ''we play to win'' (sounds a bit boring but it rhymes with slytherin, lol)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> I'll compile all motto and song submission when Im home today and then we can vote on them.



^ I hope we can also get done with all of the voting and stuff by today to move on to the next tasks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> another motto suggestion: ''we play to win'' (sounds a bit boring but it rhymes with slytherin, lol)



I am voting this for banner. So we can at least get that out of the way.

And yes, let us vote on that motto.


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

That can't be banner
Psure broki didn't made thatsso ur stuck with mine


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

@Majin Lu I have decided to usurp power and become the leader 

Gimme those OP so I can make polls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

We are now moving on to motto. As soon as Jon has posted them I am tagging everyone to vote on one. If he has not posted them up in about 2 hours or a little less I will do it then tag everyone.


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> We are now moving on to motto. As soon as Jon has posted them I am tagging everyone to vote on one. If he has not posted them up in about 2 hours or a little less I will do it then tag everyone.


wait a bit

Let me get the opening post, we can make a post of all and I'll add them to a poll.

easier


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> in it to win it





Superman said:


> For a motto, and I am just throwing one out there, is "Never let them see it coming"





SupaHotFyre said:


> and that's already more than what i can contribute lol
> 
> how about "Slytherin for the Win" as a motto? best i could come up with





Viole1369 said:


> "Laws exist only for those who cannot live without clinging to them." - Motto
> 
> Fits in with the theme of Slytherin being able to bend rules to make their ends and the normal fact of most of them ended on Dark side





Viole1369 said:


> Made two version for banner
> 
> _They never saw it coming_





Underworld Broker said:


> Motto suggestion: ''it's not enough for us to succeed, others have to fail''





Superman said:


> The motto has to be cunning. And if no one has a problem with it, I can take care of the quiz part. I know my HP and these questions are suppose to be simple.
> 
> Another motto suggestion.
> 
> "Let them have the glory, you take the win"





Jon Moxley said:


> How about "Life sucks, then you die?"





Superman said:


> Hhhhhhmmmmm
> 
> 
> "It is not cheating if you are trying"





Jon Moxley said:


> how about
> 
> Evil is a point of view.





Underworld Broker said:


> another motto suggestion: ''we play to win'' (sounds a bit boring but it rhymes with slytherin, lol)


this took me 5 minutes. Everyone vote for 1 of these mottos.

@Viole1369 
@Underworld Broker 
@SupaHotFyre 
@Gin 
@pfft 
@fuff 
@The Overvoid 
@Jon Moxley 
@Vilu 
@Dark Wanderer 
@Thdyingbreed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

@Sanguíne Symphony 
@bottom bitch 


We are voting for mottos located in post above. Choose 1.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

I dont have patience either 

That's why I cant be hufflepuff


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Also should say people vote for 2 cause everyone's obviously gonna vote for their own entry


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 14, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> @Majin Lu I have decided to usurp power and become the leader
> 
> Gimme those OP so I can make polls


Ok.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Good  

@Superman btw check the questions I submitted in convo


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 14, 2019)

@Viole1369 you can also add something more to the title thread, just keep the "Slytherin Dungeon" part, please.


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> @Viole1369 you can also add something more to the title thread, just keep the "Slytherin Dungeon" part, please.


ayye

I'll add list of tasks and links in op within a day or two for you to easy access :ayy


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Alright bitches, Poll made
closes in 24 hours
choose 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Btw if someone votes for their own entry without voting for smth else their vote shouldn't count


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw if someone votes for their own entry without voting for smth else their vote shouldn't count


shhh


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> shhh



Why you think I said people should have 2 votes instead of 1, gotta think ahead cause everyone gonna vote for themself


----------



## pfft (Oct 14, 2019)

Slytherwin


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why you think I said people should have 2 votes instead of 1, gotta think ahead cause everyone gonna vote for themself


When u have 4 entries so ur fucked either way


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 14, 2019)

Voted


----------



## pfft (Oct 14, 2019)

I didn’t vote yet 

Hmm choices


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> this took me 5 minutes. Everyone vote for 1 of these mottos.
> 
> @Viole1369
> @Underworld Broker
> ...


I vote for SupaHotFyre


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I vote for SupaHotFyre


vote in poll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Soon next poll is up


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Soon next poll is up


the above poll lasts for 24 hours


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

That's why I said soon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> vote in poll


My bad


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Btw. I'll probably draw some slytherin  fanart for us later


----------



## Sumu (Oct 14, 2019)

I really need to come here more often


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

Sanguíne Symphony said:


> I really need to come here more often


Yes! You do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2019)

"Evil is a point of view" damn  

@Jon Moxley best one fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> "Evil is a point of view" damn
> 
> @Jon Moxley best one fam


I wasn't sure if that one would get chosen 

Yours was nice and straightforward


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

We've had a lot of quality suggestions


----------



## fuff (Oct 14, 2019)

@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Oct 14, 2019)

I dont know if this counts @Majin Lu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

fuff said:


> I dont know if this counts @Majin Lu


yeah that definitely should.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

My hyena sketch 

Aren't I the next Leonardo Da Vinci?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

> *TASK 3:* 7k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Your Magic Power*
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.



^ btw reminder: have y'all been thinking about what magic power you  would wanna have?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> ^ btw reminder: have y'all been thinking about what magic power you  would wanna have?


Not yet, I mean I think most of these have long deadlines. 

Baby steps


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> ^ btw reminder: have y'all been thinking about what magic power you  would wanna have?





Jon Moxley said:


> Not yet, I mean I think most of these have long deadlines.
> 
> Baby steps


Be wary, it seems like ages now then poof.....you will be behind.



As for me I am thinking magic power of Time or Teleportation or something. It is down 4 or 5 choices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> Be wary, it seems like ages now then poof.....you will be behind.
> 
> 
> 
> As for me I am thinking magic power of Time or Teleportation or something. It is down 4 or 5 choices.


Don't worry. I won't hold us back 

Other than the edited meme cause ...l


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm also still thinking about what i'd like as power, there's a lot of cool stuff 

-> <- if you're interested ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm also still thinking about what i'd like as power, there's a lot of cool stuff
> 
> -> <- if you're interested ~


Thanks. That's really helpful


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> Be wary, it seems like ages now then poof.....you will be behind.
> 
> 
> 
> As for me I am thinking magic power of Time or Teleportation or something. It is down 4 or 5 choices.



Don't tell me what to do , pal!!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Legilimency (Mind-reading) is pretty dope btw. considering it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Also on another note I really like the ''Sectumsempra''-spell, useful one and sounds cool. Tho it's kinda sad it didnt show up more often in HP


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Don't tell me what to do , pal!!



I am not your pal, dude!



Underworld Broker said:


> Also on another note I really like the ''Sectumsempra''-spell, useful one and sounds cool. Tho it's kinda sad it didnt show up more often in HP


Not really a spell to be whipped out willy nilly. Probably was during the battle at Hogwarts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am not your pal, dude!
> 
> 
> Not really a spell to be whipped out willy nilly. Probably was during the battle at Hogwarts.




Dammit pal! You're supposed to get the Vince Mcmahonism , it's such good shit!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


>


----------



## fuff (Oct 14, 2019)

I kind of want to see the trick lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

fuff said:


> I kind of want to see the trick lol


what trick?


----------



## fuff (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> what trick?


i meant the curse


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

fuff said:


> i meant the curse


No u


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2019)

sigh.......here is my patronus......sorry   @Underworld Broker 


@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

That dragon nlgga defo skipped leg days


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2019)

I AM NOT GOOD WITH PROPORTIONS!


----------



## Vilu (Oct 15, 2019)

I want power of time travel. Have big problem with procrastination.  This way I could get back in time and do what I should have.


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> I AM NOT GOOD WITH PROPORTIONS!


Thinking ur good in other stuff


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Thinking ur good in other stuff


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> Not really a spell to be whipped out willy nilly. Probably was during the battle at Hogwarts.



Harry used it before that too


----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm also still thinking about what i'd like as power, there's a lot of cool stuff
> 
> -> <- if you're interested ~


do we need to choose one from there or can i come up with my own ability?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> do we need to choose one from there or can i come up with my own ability?



I guess coming up with an own ability is an option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilu (Oct 15, 2019)

Meme from me.

Edit:

New version. Something felt wrong for me with first one so I changed it a bit.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

my patronus ~ @Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Fel1x (Oct 15, 2019)

friendly announcement:
@SupaHotFyre is Ravenclaw's spy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

That's what you think


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

Think we can start with our quidditch training tomorrow if yall dont mind, I'll draw us a small banner for it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Harry used it before that too


And he immediately regretted it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> And he immediately regretted it.



He was truly shook after that  

Btw. Half-blood prince was a pretty cool HP part, I also really liked goblet of fire and Deathly Hallows


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> checking YT for a few songs btw





Viole1369 said:


>





Gin said:


> this should totally be our theme song btw





bottom bitch said:


> could you imagine the slytherin GANG rollin in with this?





For Song Voting 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> This would be cool song too..first that came to mind for me





Jon Moxley said:


> I choose this as our Slytherin song





Superman said:


> I will draw my dragon on my off day Wednesday or Thursday. Or tomorrow.
> 
> Here is another song I am just throwing out there.





SupaHotFyre said:


> "It's close to midnight
> Something evil's lurking from the dark
> Under the moonlight
> You see a sight that almost stops your heart
> ...



Song Voting 2


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Song Voting 3

Poll coming


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

*"Evil is a point of view.*"
is our motto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

O Poll edit is restricted

@Majin Lu @Rinoa can you delete thread poll so I can have new one for song voting 

{also fuck is cunning music supposed to be }


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Till Lu removes poll, Are u guys sure with ur submissions?

Remember the song is supposed to be cunning (w.e. that is tbh)


For me 
Cybenpunk OST > Bleach Invasion > Orochimaru Theme > DevilMan Crybaby OST > Bleach Treachury


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

Can't view second video of "song voting 3"-post


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Can't view second video of "song voting 3"-post


Thats weird, try now?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm p sure with my submission btw, video is nice and describes slytherin


----------



## Tri (Oct 15, 2019)

i could see draco jammin to some devilman while scheming TBH


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Thats weird, try now?



Think I cant view it cause I'm on phone, at least that's how I interpret the error message   will try again when I'm back home, eh


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> O Poll edit is restricted
> 
> @Majin Lu @Rinoa can you delete thread poll so I can have new one for song voting
> 
> {also fuck is cunning music supposed to be }


Do you want me to delete poll or to re-edit and reset all votes ?


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Do you want me to delete poll or to re-edit and reset all votes ?


Delete, I need to make a song one so will need to change all poll options. No need to re-edit urself, I'll do that work part


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Delete, I need to make a song one so will need to change all poll options. No need to re-edit urself, I'll do that work part


Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

I have updated 1st post with all tasks done so far

@The Overvoid ur submission is not viewable of Task 1
@Vilu @Dark Wanderer @Jon Moxley you need to sign ur task 1

@pfft @Thdyingbreed do ur stuff nibbas


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

@Majin Lu , you can check the OP when u are free for our tasks and if any fails 



@everyoneelse Tag me when u do a task so I can update OP, also tag me 2 of ur posts from Great Hall thread on 2 days so I can mark those


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Song poll up

Post 217-219 for song links
3 choices for all
lasts 23 hours


----------



## Gin (Oct 15, 2019)

quick patronus sketch - sparrow

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tri (Oct 15, 2019)

I ain’t gonna fib I voted for Metallica and Nas because I really like their music


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Gin said:


> quick patronus sketch - sparrow


Hot damn Gin


But u forgot to sign

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Hot damn Gin
> 
> 
> But u forgot to sign


done


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Gin said:


> done


Added in 1st post


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> I have updated 1st post with all tasks done so far
> 
> @The Overvoid ur submission is not viewable of Task 1
> @Vilu @Dark Wanderer @Jon Moxley you need to sign ur task 1
> ...


Will do after work tonight, busy day with both jobs


----------



## Vilu (Oct 15, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Will do after work tonight, busy day with both jobs


How can I sign my tasks?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

Vilu said:


> How can I sign my tasks?



download pic, write name, then upload pic with imgur or some other site (I usually use imgur)


----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2019)

wait what's cunning song?  

if that's the theme then my choice doesn't fit  

got a better one  
i know it's too late tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't want to vote for myself even if I placed an option


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

Y'all better get ready for the quidditch training tomorrow 'cause the banner is good to go and i'ma post it in the morning ~


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

if ya hoes dont wont, Ill turn this democracy into dictatorship


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2019)

To be honest a cunning song is bullshit.


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

tell me

i still dont know fuck it means


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 15, 2019)

Aight, updated my patronus and got my meme done.

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2019)

Ok good good. Now I am going to make a list on people who have not done the patronus......when I wake up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2019)

Nevermind @Viole1369 all over that. Good stuff.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

I havent voted yet cause I havent had time to check the songs  will vote within the next 2h~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

​
*Beater* = 10 faced die
*Chaser *= 9 faced die
*Keeper* = 8 faced die
*Seeker* = 20 faced die

If you wanna test your luck, post the position you're throwing for and make sure to change the face-number of the dice

_*From majin's post what numbers we have to hit for each position to win:*_


> *2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
> 
> *3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

Testing myself as keeper


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

Kinda weak   3 out of 12 lmao


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Oct 16, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> ur submission is not viewable of Task 1


sorry i cannot even be on pc for like next 2 weeks, i'm on a vacation w/o internet (this time i just found a free wifi on phone), sorry.


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

chaser it is


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

damn no luck remains in me

curse the chrolloseum  

let's try beater


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

wtf

nvm i'll let you guys handle everything


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

keep throwing a few more dice on the chaser post, you got 2 keeper results out of 3 throws


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> keep throwing a few more dice on the chaser post, you got 2 keeper results out of 3 throws


i got 3 and 6 back to back all of a sudden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> i got 3 and 6 back to back all of a sudden



Chaser and keeper seems to fit you so far  try your luck on the other positions too, i'ma do that as well now, haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

Chaser this time


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

*Keeper*


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

LOOOOL i got so many chaser results


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

yeah Broki you're lucky as hell  

*seeker time*


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

you couldve gotten the snitch on your first try


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

Seeker now


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

seeker probs not what im gonna do


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

Beater lets gooo


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

instead of beater i'm getting keeper results


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

Seeker one more try


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

nope, not lucky as seeker today


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

i gotta try seeker once more to make sure i can pull it off


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

You're kinda qualifying as seeker with those throws tbh


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

so my specialties are seeker and chaser


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> You're kinda qualifying as seeker with those throws tbh


yeah but since we only get 1 seeker, the responsibility is huge


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

i wonder how the other members are gonna do with the dice rolling


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> yeah but since we only get 1 seeker, the responsibility is huge



Believe in yourself and the dice, that's how we will win  

so far you qualify for 2 positions so that's something, if someone has similar results as you then you can pick what position you prefer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2019)

@Viole1369 update the front page with our quidditch team.

@Underworld Broker -chaser/keeper
@SupaHotFyre -chaser/keeper
@Jon Moxley - seeker?
Superman - ?


@pfft @Gin ya want in on these rolls?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Viole1369 update the front page with our quidditch team.
> 
> @Underworld Broker -chaser/keeper
> @SupaHotFyre -chaser/keeper
> ...


I'll Harry Potter us to victory


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Viole1369 update the front page with our quidditch team.
> 
> @Underworld Broker -chaser/keeper
> @SupaHotFyre -chaser/keeper
> ...


theres literally 10 days left

let everyone take part 1st b4 deciding who goes


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Viole1369 update the front page with our quidditch team.
> 
> @Underworld Broker -chaser/keeper
> @SupaHotFyre -chaser/keeper
> ...



I'd rather see us throw for a few days to see if results are gonna stay the same, otherwise we may have to update the positions (the official quidditch game starts next Saturday anyways so we still have more than a week to decide)

Tho we could do more "serious" training by next week when we throw how the actual game gonna be (basically only 3 dice throws, 1 throw for golden snitch, etc.)


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2019)

We are the cool people, we let all take part 

Lets get done with Divination selection first and then go for it

Since I did Banner/Leader, I wont be doing further tasks unless no one else is doing them literally.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

Also btw. People gotta qualify for a position by showing what numbers they're throwing, we play to win which means if someone wants to have a position but is better suited for a different one based on their throws then imo they should have the one that suits


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2019)

Beat ur mum


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2019)

Chase ur girl


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2019)

Keep the Moolah


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2019)

Seek the booty


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2019)

tldr fuck dice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

Seeker, one more time


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2019)

I have to logout, so I'll update your individual results here later:


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

> *TASK 2: *15k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.



Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 16, 2019)

I'll try my luck


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 16, 2019)

Let’s throw some dice.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2019)

Chaser so @Underworld Broker can stop giving the evil eye everytime Ishe looks at my username.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2019)

Beater so @Underworld Broker can stop mean mugging after ever sip of her alchohol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2019)

Keeper so @Underworld Broker can put down that bat!


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 16, 2019)

Let's try for seeker

Okay I don't think I'm lucky enough for this position


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2019)

Seaker so @Underworld Broker will mame it home after her drunken rampage.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 16, 2019)

Keeper


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 16, 2019)

Beater


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 16, 2019)

Imma try for seeker.

Damn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Guess I should try for seeker as well


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 17, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> done





SupaHotFyre said:


> as for meme, @Majin Lu how's that?





Vilu said:


> This one will be good enough?





Dark Wanderer said:


> Got my patronus ready
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





fuff said:


> @Majin Lu





fuff said:


> I dont know if this counts @Majin Lu





Jon Moxley said:


> My hyena sketch
> 
> Aren't I the next Leonardo Da Vinci?





Superman said:


> sigh.......here is my patronus......sorry   @Underworld Broker
> 
> 
> @Majin Lu





Vilu said:


> I want power of time travel. Have big problem with procrastination.  This way I could get back in time and do what I should have.





Vilu said:


> Meme from me.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> New version. Something felt wrong for me with first one so I changed it a bit.





Underworld Broker said:


> my patronus ~ @Majin Lu





Gin said:


> quick patronus sketch - sparrow





Dark Wanderer said:


> Aight, updated my patronus and got my meme done.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Underworld Broker said:


> Done


If I missed someone, let me know:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

Gimme a 20 so @Superman stops tagging me


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Tomm much spamming in here


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Tomm much spamming in here



We're just having fun


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

@Viole1369 add theme song to first post so we can have this task marked as done ~☆


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> We're just having fun


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

> *TASK 3:* 7k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Your Magic Power*
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.



I want:
- Could be able to travel around the world or to whatever location i want within seconds
 - Mind-reading could come in handy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

1 - spamming is good
2 - spamming is bad


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

The dice agrees


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> 1 - spamming is good
> 2 - spamming is bad


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Superman said:


> I know my HP and these questions are suppose to be simple.







Here you go spammers:


@Underworld Broker


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

Think we should add a new poll, make it magic power related  (it could help members get inspired for the magic power task)


----------



## Viole (Oct 17, 2019)

@Majin Lu we got a sooong in op

check if its cunning enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Here you go spammers:
> 
> 
> @Underworld Broker


........get the fuck out!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

Think I'll make a small list of magic power options later today or tomorrow, then you can just copy paste them for new poll @Viole1369


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think I'll make a small list of magic power options later today or tomorrow, then you can just copy paste them for new poll @Viole1369


Did Majin lu say it has to be from the series?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

Superman said:


> Did Majin lu say it has to be from the series?



Dont think she said anything about it being HP-only powers 

(As I said, its gonna be just a small list with examples which ones yall could like the most) 

At least 90% of our group hasnt finished that powers task yet so I think having a poll with examples in it could just get people here to write some of them as their power


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

When you gonna have time to take a look over the questions btw?  (weekend iirc?)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2019)

I will do it in an hour and pick the ones that are good to go. There is about 5 of them at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

Good


----------



## fuff (Oct 17, 2019)

@Majin Lu mt power would be time travel because I want to see how life would be if x happened instead of y

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

> *INDIVIDUAL TASKS*
> *Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member*.



Reminder to check-in in -><- , if you dont want to get the curse i quoted above. @Gin @pfft @Sanguíne Symphony @The Overvoid

*The task:*


> *TASK 4:* XXk rep
> _*Check-in*_
> Post in the *Great Hall* thread, at least, once per day. *You must to post at least 2 days of a week*, otherwise you will be cursed. Each day that you check-in, you will win 2k rep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Oct 17, 2019)

Broki you’re the best


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 17, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> @Majin Lu we got a sooong in op
> 
> check if its cunning enough


It is Orochimaru's theme. So it fits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sumu (Oct 17, 2019)

​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2019)

@Majin Lu 


For my power of luck so I can have the lower to change people's fortunes for better or worst.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Majin Lu
> 
> 
> For my power of luck so I can have the lower to change people's fortunes for better or worst.


Still can't change ur own shit luck tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Still can't change ur own shit luck tho


Stop having a dumbass snide remark for everything.


----------



## Viole (Oct 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> Stop having a dumbass snide remark for everything.


Stop being on period 24/7



Now go sign up to you know where


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Stop being on period 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> Now go sign up to you know where


No I don't......bitch!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 18, 2019)

Urge to throw dice


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Viole (Oct 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> No I don't......bitch!


Play mafia or die


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 18, 2019)

For my magical power...I would like the ability to enchant things, people and animals. Could be quite useful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2019)

I am limiting my dice throwing so that I do not screw the numbers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2019)

@Majin Lu have fun with this, but not to much fun. ..................like I did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am limiting my dice throwing so that I do not screw the numbers.



what numbers are you trying to throw


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> what numbers are you trying to throw


Still have not decided my position.

My throws are mostly on the low side.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> Still have not decided my position.
> 
> My throws are mostly on the low side.



Throw some dice and see what numbers you're getting the most


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 18, 2019)

In fact, we still have about a week for this, so may as well throw a few dice and see how you're doing


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 18, 2019)

Btw. I wanna get our quidditch team done by Wednesday, so we gotta check now who's gonna be active enough to throw dice when this task starts


----------



## pfft (Oct 18, 2019)

Ok time to roll


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 18, 2019)

Magic power? Give me teleportation/apparition easily the most useful utility power.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2019)

Here is the quidditch team so far

@Underworld Broker 
@Viole1369 
Superman 
@Jon Moxley 
@Dark Wanderer 
@Flame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> Here is the quidditch team so far
> 
> @Underworld Broker
> @Viole1369
> ...


Yo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. I wanna get our quidditch team done by Wednesday, so we gotta check now who's gonna be active enough to throw dice when this task starts


I'll be hurr


----------



## fuff (Oct 19, 2019)

which tasks do we still have left?


----------



## Flame (Oct 19, 2019)

for a superpower, give me some ice powers. wouldn't that be funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 19, 2019)

Superman said:


> Here is the quidditch team so far
> 
> @Underworld Broker
> @Viole1369
> ...



Think viole said he wont have time during quidditch cause of work or smth


----------



## Flame (Oct 19, 2019)

reppin green to the fullest


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think viole said he wont have time during quidditch cause of work or smth


@Viole1369 better be there or he shall forever be a shit leader.


----------



## Tri (Oct 19, 2019)

hello


----------



## Viole (Oct 19, 2019)

Tri said:


> hello


Whose this?

Where's our bottom bitch at


----------



## Viole (Oct 19, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Viole1369 better be there or he shall forever be a shit leader.


Stay mad


----------



## Tri (Oct 19, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Whose this?
> 
> Where's our bottom bitch at


bro leave me alone im just trying to adapt to life without the name


----------



## Viole (Oct 19, 2019)

Tri said:


> bro leave me alone im just trying to adapt to life without the name


You can be a bottom bitch again, go sign up in alley mafia


----------



## Tri (Oct 19, 2019)

idek how to play mafia


----------



## Viole (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

@Viole1369 post the text you've written so far for the slytherin text task


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

Time to throw some dice again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

Hows my first throw for seeker always a 19 but not a 20


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hows my first throw for seeker always a 19 but not a 20


You are scewing the odds with the amount of dice you throw!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

@Flame throw a few dice


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

Superman said:


> You are scewing the odds with the amount of dice you throw!



It took me 10 shit throws till i got 20, i'm not really screwing myself here, just getting the not so good throws outta the way  (i'm not gonna do seeker anyways, luck has been bad so far)


----------



## Vilu (Oct 20, 2019)

What's deal with dice? I lost track of event. Can anyone tell me what now we do?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

Vilu said:


> What's deal with dice? I lost track of event. Can anyone tell me what now we do?



just throwing dice to see what numbers show up for us more often, there will be the quidditch event in about a week and we'll have to throw dice if we participate in it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

^Check this thread for more info @Vilu


----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Flame throw a few dice


are u trying to make me use up all my remaining luck  

10D


----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2019)

wtf


----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2019)

9d


----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2019)

these 2's man


----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2019)

8d


----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2019)

20d


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

Youre unironically lucky as seeker


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

all these 2's tho


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

i'ma try to throw again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

after the first two 2's i thought ima throw the same as you @Flame


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> after the first two 2's i thought ima throw the same as you @Flame


yeah dice must be rigged


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> yeah dice must be rigged



gif that came to my mind



the stars are not in position today to get other numbers


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2019)

@Underworld Broker -seeker
@Jon Moxley -?
@Dark Wanderer -?
@Flame -?
Superman -chaser
@Viole1369 -?


Still need a 7th member. @Vilu you want in? Or @fuff ? Or @Gin or @pfft ?


----------



## Vilu (Oct 20, 2019)

Fuff didn't read or watch HP. So if Gin and pfft don't want to I can join.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

i'm not sure if you're memeing me by putting me down as seeker instead of Flame


----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2019)

Vilu said:


> Fuff didn't read or watch HP. So if Gin and pfft don't want to I can join.


i didn't either, it isn't needed except for the quiz part


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker -seeker
> @Jon Moxley -?
> @Dark Wanderer -?
> @Flame -?
> ...


Well since Seeker's taken. Not sure what else I want to be.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well since Seeker's taken. Not sure what else I want to be.


Roll @Underworld Broker fo . The spot.


Each of ya throw 20  face die 10 times. Most 10 or 20s win spot. If the or neither get it highest total. If the there as well sudden death 20 face die roll. First to roll 10 or 20 or highest total wins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

hasnt flame shown that he throws 10 and 20 a lot compared to everyone else?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well since Seeker's taken. Not sure what else I want to be.



it's not about what position one wants, it's about what numbers you throw for a certain position, in the end we want to win and not claim a position for the sake of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> it's not about what position one wants, it's about what numbers you throw for a certain position, in the end we want to win and not claim a position for the sake of it


Got you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Got you


Roll 9 more times in this post.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2019)

Superman said:


> Roll 9 more times in this post.


Done


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2019)

2 20s...... @Underworld Broker you are not the seeker. @Jon Moxley is now our seeker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2019)

If ya do not pick your positions by Wednesday l. I am choosing them for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2019)

@Underworld Broker[/USER] -?
@Jon Moxley -Seeker
@Dark Wanderer -?
@Flame -?
Superman -chaser
@Viole1369 -?
@Vilu -?


Vilu you are the 7th member.


----------



## Viole (Oct 20, 2019)

Im not playing vasto

Im not gonna even login in last week much less play


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2019)

@Flame throw a few dice again, wanna see if you're still lucky


----------



## Flame (Oct 21, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Flame throw a few dice again, wanna see if you're still lucky


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2019)

Think I'll decide later today what quidditch position I'm gonna do


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2019)

Chaser seems to be a good option, testing beater now


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2019)

@Superman I'm challenging you as chaser, throw some dice, my 3 6 and 9 seem to be pretty good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Superman I'm challenging you as chaser, throw some dice, my 3 6 and 9 seem to be pretty good


So......challenging me for head bitch chaser hm? Well then roll the 9 face die 10 times and let's see how many 6s and 9s you can get.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Im not playing vasto
> 
> Im not gonna even login in last week much less play


Ok so now we need to replace this little bitch. Useless ass puppet leader.....


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> So......challenging me for head bitch chaser hm? Well then roll the 9 face die 10 times and let's see how many 6s and 9s you can get.



okey


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2019)

I should consider being a keeper with all those 8's


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2019)

thought Supes gonna take care of the questions 

(other slytherin members can still help, but only his answer counts in the divination thread iirc)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

Well congrats quidditch captain and head bitch @Underworld Broker .


----------



## Viole (Oct 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> nice throws.....bjt are they good enough to unseat me as head bitch!?
> 
> 
> 
> I already gave Lu the questions/answers/sources and time I am going to answer Ravenclaw questions. Keep up you puppet! It is going to be tomorrow at 14:00 her time which is 10 a.m. Pacific time.


u dumb hoe

only u can see that fuck head

now join mafia so I can start making game


----------



## Viole (Oct 21, 2019)

Indian Standard Time is 12 hours and 30 minutes ahead of Pacific Time

10:30 pm


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> u dumb hoe
> 
> only u can see that fuck head
> 
> now join mafia so I can start making game


Fine! Fucking add me to game! God!


Viole1369 said:


> Indian Standard Time is 12 hours and 30 minutes ahead of Pacific Time
> 
> 10:30 pm



Please, I will have their questions answered in no time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Write why your house is the best one in >200 and <2000 words.
> *Deadline:* October 31 at 11:59 pm UTC.



So who is doing this one?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> So who is doing this one?



Viole already did one but it doesnt have 200 words, he should copy paste it here so we can help get it done


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2019)

@Viole1369 update first post btw. some members already got other tasks done


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2019)

> *Team curse: *if a team doesn't participate in one of the team tasks, all students will get cursed: 5 days global ban, avatar changed for 2 weeks, 2 weeks rep seal OR 3 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the Host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task that the teams didn't participate.



Reminder that we still need people for our Quidditch team, being active to throw some dice during the  would be appreciated. I dont wanna get cursed with the stuff i quoted above, you probably dont wanna get cursed either (i guess?).

*People who showed interest so far:*

1. Superman
2. Jon Moxley
3. Dark Wanderer
4. Flame
5. UB

*-------------------*

*need info from:*
@Gin
@Vilu
@fuff
@Thdyingbreed
@Tri
@Sanguíne Symphony
@pfft
@The Overvoid


*-------------------*
*-------------------*



> *INDIVIDUAL TASKS*
> Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member.



^Also dont forget the individual tasks, you'll get cursed with that if you dont complete them.

Draw your patronus || Edit a known meme || Post a magic power you'd like to have || Post 2 days a week in the


----------



## pfft (Oct 22, 2019)

Ok I’m get on this soon


----------



## Vilu (Oct 22, 2019)

@Underworld Broker if Quidditch match won't be played when I sleep I can join team.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2019)

Vilu said:


> @Underworld Broker if Quidditch match won't be played when I sleep I can join team.



Lu didnt specify that it's gonna be at a certain time of the days, might have to ask her about the task @Majin Lu


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2019)

pfft said:


> Ok I’m get on this soon



are you referring to the quidditch task or the individual tasks? Need an answer to the quidditch one so i know if i have to spam gin with tags till he replies or not


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Lu didnt specify that it's gonna be at a certain time of the days, might have to ask her about the task @Majin Lu


There is no time of the day.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2019)

Divination classroom is open. Wait Superman give the OK, so I can post the questions and he can start it:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2019)

Maybe I did take a bit to long double checking my answers.


----------



## Viole (Oct 22, 2019)

Remus is prolly fucked
Bella killed his wife ,not him


----------



## Viole (Oct 22, 2019)

I could have helped faster

But 11 pm and on mobile
.( And was 10 min late to party)


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

i dont know anything about HP...so i would be useless at the match


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

if its just rolling dice i can do that tho


----------



## Vilu (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> i dont know anything about HP...so i would be useless at the match


You need to only throw dice. No knowledge of HP needed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2019)

So can we count on you both @Vilu and @fuff ?


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

Vilu said:


> You need to only throw dice. No knowledge of HP needed.


count me in then


----------



## Vilu (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> So can we count on you both @Vilu and @fuff ?


I'm in.


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> So can we count on you both @Vilu and @fuff ?


yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2019)

i already picked my superpowers

ice ice baby

who do i tag? @Viole1369


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Reminder that we still need people for our Quidditch team, being active to throw some dice during the  would be appreciated. I dont wanna get cursed with the stuff i quoted above, you probably dont wanna get cursed either (i guess?).
> 
> *People who showed interest so far:*
> 
> ...


Add fuff and vilu to team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2019)

I was about to post the updated list


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> Maybe I did take a bit to long double checking my answers.



Wasn't really your fault, mate. They fucked you guys proper with the way they worded their questions. I'm sorry that happened.

Hopefully some of our questions can stump them and do you guys some justice.


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2019)

where do you guys check the questions? what happened?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2019)

*Our Quidditch Team:*

1. *UB* | Chaser | Team Leader
2. *Superman* | Chaser
3. *Jon Moxley* | Seeker
4. *Dark Wanderer*
5. *Flame*
6. *Vilu*
7. *fuff*

----------

*Free spots:*
- 1 chaser
- 1 keeper
- 2 beater

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> where do you guys check the questions? what happened?



Here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 22, 2019)

I'll roll for beater.

That didn't turn out well


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 22, 2019)

Keeper


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 22, 2019)

Chaser

This is the only one I got numbers on. Perhaps I could be the third chaser unless someone else does better..


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

i dont care what I am!

also tag me when to roll so i wont miss out incase


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2019)

Getting the team member positions done tomorrow, will have more time for this again since Oktoberfest is over ~☆


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Getting the team member positions done tomorrow, will have more time for this again since Oktoberfest is over ~☆


Ok then go get drunk, but not wasted responsibly, UB.


----------



## Viole (Oct 23, 2019)

@Majin Lu can u transfer first post to ub

Work is way hectic to update

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Oh shit I didnt miss anything did I?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit I didnt miss anything did I?



Divination class is over soon, gryffindor is answering our questions today and then we'll get the results


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Chaser
> 
> This is the only one I got numbers on. Perhaps I could be the third chaser unless someone else does better..



Try throwing again for chaser, beater and keeper, maybe you'll have more luck today


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Testing my chaser luck a bit


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

That's some good stuff, lol 

@Superman how are you doing with the chaser dice rolls?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

fuff said:


> i dont care what I am!
> 
> also tag me when to roll so i wont miss out incase



Throw a few dice here if you want, it could maybe show us which numbers you seem to be throwing the most (which ones you're lucky with basically), you could take the spot that fits best with the numbers


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> @Majin Lu can u transfer first post to ub
> 
> Work is way hectic to update


Done.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> That's some good stuff, lol
> 
> @Superman how are you doing with the chaser dice rolls?


let's see shall we?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> let's see shall we?



Good amount of 9's  

I gotta work on that


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>


As long as it is 6s then it is fine.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> As long as it is 6s then it is fine.



Iirc 3, 6 and 9 are the attempts for a goal, as long as we get those numbers we're gucci


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

5 hits out of 12 attempts, good I guess


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Iirc 3, 6 and 9 are the attempts for a goal, as long as we get those numbers we're gucci


You seem to have the better average then me. That's good. I will improve mine. Also need to assign everyone else besides jon a position.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> You seem to have the better average then me. That's good. I will improve mine. Also need to assign everyone else besides jon a position.



Was thinking about letting jon and flame throw  20 faced dice again to see who is luckier out of the two since 150 points are on the line 

If we get a few more team members to throw dice we can decide positions easier I guess, otherwise I'll throw a few and dice that way


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

6 out of 12, our opponents have no chance


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was thinking about letting jon and flame throw  20 faced dice again to see who is luckier out of the two since 150 points are on the line
> 
> If we get a few more team members to throw dice we can decide positions easier I guess, otherwise I'll throw a few and dice that way


5/8 this time.....you must play for that Irish team from goblet of fire.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Let Jon be seeker. He earned it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> Let Jon be seeker. He earned it.



Okey


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Worst throw from me so far


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

@Vilu try beeter
@fuff try keeper
@Dark Wanderer other chaser
@Flame other beeter


Try those ones out today.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

*For reference:*

*Beater* = 10 faced die
*Chaser *= 9 faced die
*Keeper* = 8 faced die
*Seeker* = 20 faced die


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *For reference:*
> 
> *Beater* = 10 faced die
> *Chaser *= 9 faced die
> ...


Man we really need to work on these throws. We only get 3 rolls a piece for chaser.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Show me your best 3 rolls, this is the semi finals now


----------



## Vilu (Oct 24, 2019)

So I should throw 10 faced die?


----------



## fuff (Oct 24, 2019)

Dice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Show me your best 3 rolls, this is the semi finals now


Sorry got distracted with laundry. Here we go!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Dammit not a one for those 3.


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

We ravaged the RavagedKaws
Put the griefyndor into grief again
And made hufflepfft go pffft

Good job


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> Sorry got distracted with laundry. Here we go!



i'ma challenge these numbers


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

maybe we're better off as keeper, lmao


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Boi we sure getting that last place


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

just got a 3, 6 and 7 in my previous post


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

@Majin Lu @Rinoa can one of you remove the current poll please? Wanna put up a new one soon


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Majin Lu @Rinoa can one of you remove the current poll please? Wanna put up a new one soon


Edit poll
Uncheck poll end date
Save
Re- edit poll
Delete poll
Ez


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Majin Lu @Rinoa can one of you remove the current poll please? Wanna put up a new one soon


Done.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> maybe we're better off as keeper, lmao


Gotta match it!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Doh! Wrong dice. And it was a 6 too!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done.



Thank you


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm adding the finished individual tasks to first post before doing the poll btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> Doh! Wrong dice. And it was a 6 too!


t e r r i b l e
e
r
r
i
b
l
e


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

@Viole1369 you havent done many of the individual tasks


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Viole1369 you havent done many of the individual tasks


doomed to live the curse life


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> doomed to live the curse life



how have you not edited a meme yet or drawn a dolphin
posting a magical power is also pretty easy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Wanna suggest some more options for the poll btw? doing magical powers atm

- Invisibility
- shapeshifting
- Legilimency (mind reading)
- Telepathy / mind control
- Apparition
- Object manipulation
- element manipulation
- time travel


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Btw. @Majin Lu i updated the first post of this thread with the other finished tasks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

patronus


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Think you have to write Viole instead of using Ark (unless you're about to have a name-change)


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

I just saw quidditch is rep

so
I must


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Beater


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

chaser


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

keeper


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

seeker


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

chaser seems to be it


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Get lost broki, make space


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

throw a few mor chaser dice in a post instead of just 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Get lost broki, make space



lol no


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

U should stop spamming 12 rolls

and do how many rolls u actually get


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> lol no


Leada powa


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Seems I can almost get 1 chase goal


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>


D E S T R O Y E D


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

_*rates her previous post funny*_


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> D E S T R O Y E D



you can replace someone who   doesnt really wanna join the quidditch task tbh


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

tho make 5 more posts with the dice rolls for chaser


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

broker


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

sucks


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

at


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

being


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

c h a s e r


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow rude


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wow rude


jump off a cliff

tho seems like 1 dud in every 5 posts for me


----------



## Vilu (Oct 24, 2019)

Beeter throws 10 faced die?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> jump off a cliff
> 
> tho seems like 1 dud in every 5 posts for me


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Can someone donate me a spot


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Can someone donate me a spot


What!?!??! You had been saying this whole damn time you were to busy! What the hell!?


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> What!?!??! You had been saying this whole damn time you were to busy! What the hell!?


I just saw rep


I can make few minutes even if it kills me for it


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Task 2

Overly Attached Witch Girlfriend


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Task 3

Magic Power

Absolute Mind Control - So I can make chicks show me their knockers 
If it has to be from HP
Invisibility - So I can see their Knockers anyway 


But @Majin Lu said PG 13 sooo

Invisibility - So I can trick or treat people outta nowhere


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Team task 2
Ah, Sorting hat, Why do you think I would find my place in Slytherin? 
Oh young Wizard, Slytherin house is no like other, They are prideful individuals who are the cream of the crop, Slytherin are ambitious, They do not settle for mediocracy . Slytherin are born leaders, They recognize their own and others worth and dedicate their unconditional loyalty to their leader, All for the house. Slytherin recognizes talent and follows merit based system instead, Those who work are rewarded and reap the riches. Slytherin are cunning, They do not jump in headfirst causing more harm then good, They calculate the risk and act systematically to success. Slytherin are self-preserving, House above all. But it does not just end here, Slytherin are resourceful, full of determination and do not shy from breaking rules for the greater good.  Love of a Slytherin is the good fortune of the other as they love unconditionally and deeply. 

To be a slytherin is to be the best, Do you have what it takes? Or would you rather be a Griefyndor, Hufflepfft or maybe a RavagedKaw?


173 words, so add some shit to it @anyofyou and we gucchi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Oct 24, 2019)

giving beater a shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Hey guys. Sorry if I missed anything been rather sick.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hey guys. Sorry if I missed anything been rather sick.



Get well soon!

The Divination task wrapped up today, dont think anything else happened that you could've missed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Get well soon!
> 
> The Divination task wrapped up today, dont think anything else happened that you could've missed


Thanks. Ill fullfill my role as seeker


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thanks. Ill fullfill my role as seeker


You better or I will bury you worst then HHH.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> You better or I will bury you worst then HHH.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Tri (Oct 24, 2019)

tbh I only look at the forum for about 10 minutes a day cUse I’ve been so busy


----------



## Tri (Oct 24, 2019)

go slytherin tho


----------



## fuff (Oct 24, 2019)

I havent been active for the comp as well since im not into harry potter, so apologies as well!


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

So ya all ready for quidditch or someone wants to donate a spot to me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

@Vilu and @Flame throw 10 faced die max amount of times. try and get 5 and 10s
@Dark Wanderer throw a 9 faced die max amount of times and try and get 3, 6 or 9s
@fuff Thow 8 faced die max amount of times and try and get 4s and 8s
@Jon Moxley throw 20 faced die max amount of times and try and get 10s and 20s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

I'll make us a banner with our names on it later when the positions are decided


----------



## Vilu (Oct 25, 2019)

I am throwing


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Anyone interested to throw some dice against other teams today? (Basically chaser vs chaser, beater vs beater, etc.)


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 25, 2019)

Here goes


----------



## Vilu (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Vilu and @Flame throw 10 faced die max amount of times. try and get 5 and 10s
> @Dark Wanderer throw a 9 faced die max amount of times and try and get 3, 6 or 9s
> @fuff Thow 8 faced die max amount of times and try and get 4s and 8s
> @Jon Moxley throw 20 faced die max amount of times and try and get 10s and 20s


Will do.


----------



## fuff (Oct 25, 2019)

Dice time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Ya do not have to create new dice. All you have to do when you make the dice throw the 1st time is to then click on the throw again button.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Get all of these damn wiffs out of me!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

AGAIN! I MUST BUILD UP MORE!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

NOT GOOD ENOUGH! I SUMMON MY AVATAR OF THROWSM.....ANGRYBOB!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

GET MORE BOB, ANGRY!


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

@Superman wanna challenge me?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Superman wanna challenge me?


Beat this!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> Beat this!



lets do 5 posts with 3 dice each, loser has to rate the winner's 5 posts with the winner rating


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

call me when u do it for rep at stake


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> lets do 5 posts with 3 dice each, loser has to rate the winner's 5 posts with the winner rating


Aw. Ok. Is it in a row or alternate?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> Aw. Ok. Is it in a row or alternate?



in a row would be good imo


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Lets goo 

post 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#2 going right here


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#3 coming in


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> Roll 2 face to see who goes 1st.



i'm already onto spamming


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

and 5th


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

i dont seem to have luck at night HMMMM


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

2/5 

gtfo u bad luck broki


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

2


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

3


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

4


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

5


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

D E S T R O Y E D


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

i only have a few 3's


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

U btr rep me 5 times


also SlytherinBestChaser on the bench


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

gotta get some coffee, maybe my throws will be better after that 

@Superman your turn to throw some dice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

What bs is this that viole does anything?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Ub being to nice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Now here it comes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Just


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> What bs is this that viole does anything?


Viole > You

stay mad bitch


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

oh, btw i wanted to add around 30 more words to the slytherin best house text of viole, maybe later

we still have to get all team positions done  so i can edit our banner


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

tfw y'all beating me like this 

need to throw 12 dice in this post and see where my luck is at rn


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

>Ub 2
>Vasto 4

>Viole 7


U two are terrible at this


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

I have to try harder


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

what are these throws


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

wanna challenge me with 5 posts again and 3 dice each?


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have to try harder


1/12


pathetic


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> wanna challenge me with 5 posts again and 3 dice each?


come at me hoe


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

gonna


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

rekt


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

broki


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

a g a i n


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

5/5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

lets do this 

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

i'm gonna WIN this time 

#5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

so close


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

pls be anything but chaser


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

fuff said:


> I havent been active for the comp as well since im not into harry potter, so apologies as well!


Just letting it out that if you don't feel like taking part in quidditch, you can inform, I can join as back up.

But if you want to, please take part and enjoy urself by all means


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Viole your text has apparently 181 words and not 173 like you said


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

@Superman should we go with this?

*Our Quidditch Team:*

1. *UB* | Chaser | Team Leader
2. *Superman* | Chaser
3. *Jon Moxley* | Seeker
4. *Dark Wanderer* | Chaser
5. *Flame* | Keeper
6. *Vilu* | Beater
7. *fuff* | Beater


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Superman should we go with this?
> 
> *Our Quidditch Team:*
> 
> ...


Yes and make that idiot @Viole1369 a back up.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yes and make that idiot @Viole1369 a back up.



think back up only works for keeper and seeker


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> This true @Majin Lu ?



yeah, she said it in the quidditch pitch thread


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> yeah, she said it in the quidditch pitch thread


Then let it be so.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> Then let it be so.



submitted our team


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

did I miss the quiditch?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> did I miss the quiditch?



it will start tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> it will start tomorrow


thanks. Trying to be here for the team even if I'm still damn sick


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Added a bit to Violes text, this site says it has 200 words now ~



> Ah, Sorting hat, why do you think I would find my rightful place in Slytherin?
> 
> Oh young Wizard, the Slytherin house is like no other. They are prideful individuals who are the cream of the crop, Slytherins are ambitious, they would never settle for mediocracy and will always achieve the greatest. Slytherin are born leaders, they recognize their own and others worth and dedicate their unconditional loyalty to their leader, All for the house. Slytherin recognizes talent and follows a merit based system instead, Those who work are rewarded and reap the riches. Slytherin are cunning, They do not jump in headfirst causing more harm than good. They will calculate the risk and act systematically to success. Slytherin are self-preserving, it's the House above all. But it does not just end here, Slytherin are resourceful, shrewd, full of determination and do not shy away from breaking the rules for the greater good. The love of a Slytherin is the good fortune of the other as they love unconditionally and deeply.
> 
> To be a Slytherin is to be the best, do you have what it takes to be one? Or would you rather be a Griefyndor, Hufflepfft or maybe a RavagedKaw?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Added a bit to Violes text, this site says it has 200 words now ~


That filthy almost squib needs to fucking finish that!


----------



## Flame (Oct 26, 2019)

what time does the game start?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

Flame said:


> what time does the game start?



5pm UTC, each match will have their own thread (check the quidditch pitch thread, Lu said it there)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

Quidditch matches are starting today at 5pm UTC, reminder for y'all* ~☆*

@fuff @Vilu @Superman @Dark Wanderer @Jon Moxley

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2019)

Since I used UB's format, your tem is the only one not tagged in the semifinal thread:

@Underworld Broker 
@Superman
@Jon Moxley
@Dark Wanderer
@Flame
@Vilu
@fuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

We should wait with the chaser dice rolls in the quidditch match, judging by the beater instructions they could just target one of us if, lets say, our 3rd dice was a hit. @Superman @Dark Wanderer



> *2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.* If getting 5 or 10, roll it again in a new post (dice faced 3) to decide the order the targeted Chaser will lose. If not rolling again, the 3rd attempt is the one that the targeted Chaser will lose.*


----------



## Viole (Oct 26, 2019)

Broki reads for once



We surely winning this


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

Ofc i'm reading in team matches, i wanna win


----------



## Viole (Oct 26, 2019)

Literally don't show ur face in thread anymore if u dont


----------



## Viole (Oct 26, 2019)

Also read the hufflepfft vs griefyndor threadzz for clarification on some stuff


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

yah, i'm following it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2019)

@Vilu when you roll go for Karma
@fuff when you roll go for Lurker


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2019)

@Underworld Broker 
@Jon Moxley 
@fuff 
@Vilu 
@Dark Wanderer 
@Flame 
@Viole1369 
@Tri 
@pfft 
@Gin 
@Thdyingbreed 
@Sanguíne Symphony 
@The Overvoid 

Success.....we going to the finals.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tri (Oct 26, 2019)

To be expected


----------



## Tri (Oct 26, 2019)

what finals?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

Btw. @Tri you still havent finished the individual tasks, you may get cursed if you dont do them within the next few days (check the first post of Lu in this thread with the tasks)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker
> @Jon Moxley
> @fuff
> @Vilu
> ...


I almost had it


----------



## pfft (Oct 26, 2019)

FINALS !!!


----------



## Viole (Oct 26, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker
> @Jon Moxley
> @fuff
> @Vilu
> ...


Good good u mongrels

Get me that 500k rep


----------



## Vilu (Oct 27, 2019)

I still can't believe that it all works out for Slytherin.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 27, 2019)

You are all going down this time!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

@Jon Moxley time to practice on catching the snitch


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

@Flame you also gotta practice as keeper


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Btw. @Majin Lu , recently posted updated text for the task: 



> Ah, Sorting hat, why do you think I would find my rightful place in Slytherin?
> 
> Oh young Wizard, the Slytherin house is like no other. They are prideful individuals who are the cream of the crop, Slytherins are ambitious, they would never settle for mediocracy and will always achieve the greatest. Slytherin are born leaders, they recognize their own and others worth and dedicate their unconditional loyalty to their leader, All for the house. Slytherin recognizes talent and follows a merit based system instead, Those who work are rewarded and reap the riches. Slytherin are cunning, They do not jump in headfirst causing more harm than good. They will calculate the risk and act systematically to success. Slytherin are self-preserving, it's the House above all. But it does not just end here, Slytherin are resourceful, shrewd, full of determination and do not shy away from breaking the rules for the greater good. The love of a Slytherin is the good fortune of the other as they love unconditionally and deeply.
> 
> To be a Slytherin is to be the best, do you have what it takes to be one? Or would you rather be a Griefyndor, Hufflepfft or maybe a RavagedKaw?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

*For the Finals!!*
​
*Beater* = 10 faced die (goal is hitting 5 or 10)
*Chaser *= 9 faced die (goal is 3, 6 and 9)
*Keeper* = 8 faced die (goal is 4 or 8)
*Seeker* = 20 faced die (goal is 10 or 20)

Reposting this, lets get into the finals mood


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Jon Moxley time to practice on catching the snitch


K


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> K



keep throwing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> keep throwing


K


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

i'll throw a bit too


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

@Superman you better be throwing too


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

these damn 4s


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

@Dark Wanderer show me your best chaser throws


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


>



you're throwing a lot of 8's 

wanna try to defend against my throws? I'll do 12 chaser dice and you do the keeper ones in your post


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Ayyy lmao so many 3,6 and 9


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

just a warm up on my side, dont worry


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> you're throwing a lot of 8's
> 
> wanna try to defend against my throws? I'll do 12 chaser dice and you do the keeper ones in your post


what are those godly throws? how do you expect me to defend against them


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

what's funny is you rolled good numbers exactly 9 times in that post


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> what are those godly throws? how do you expect me to defend against them



you defended 2 out of 9, good start for now


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Another try? I'll go easy this time


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

I didnt mean THAT easy LOL


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Another try? I'll go easy this time


neat


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

ahh shit i still lost


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> neat



ayy, you got it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm just going by dice, not which number is higher or lower


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

This time i'll try to get a few more that the previous one


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm just going by dice, not which number is higher or lower


wait since you got 9 on the fourth from last die while i got 2, that means you won right?



Underworld Broker said:


> This time i'll try to get a few more that the previous one


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> wait since you got 9 on the fourth from last die while i got 2, that means you won right?



you defended against 2 of my throws

it was basically :

mine:
2 *3 9 3* 2 *3 9 3* 8 *3 6 6*

yours:
2 3 5 1 3 *4 8* 2 *4 *2 5

Btw you only threw 11 times on our first match, not 12 times 

anyways, you got the number 4 and 8 and defended against my throws, that's how i count it atm, so it's good


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 27, 2019)

Okay


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Okay



good throws


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Superman you better be throwing too


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 27, 2019)

Hopefully I will have that same luck next match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


>



Should i do keeper throws and you try to do a few goals?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Should i do keeper throws and you try to do a few goals?


Focus only on chasing.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> Focus only on chasing.



Okey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

show me your best 3-dice throw @Superman @Dark Wanderer


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

how do you guys get more 4s and 8s than me what the hell


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> how do you guys get more 4s and 8s than me what the hell



As captain i have to 

try making a few more posts with the keeper dice, maybe you'll have more luck


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> show me your best 3-dice throw @Superman @Dark Wanderer


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


>



ayyy


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> As captain i have to
> 
> try making a few more posts with the keeper dice, maybe you'll have more luck


or i'll worsen my luck even more 

knowing me... it's the latter


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

that was a good throw supes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

see


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

damn nvm


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> see



keep trying, your first die on the previous post was an 8 so thats good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> damn nvm



awesome, told ya


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

i have no idea what to say


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> i have no idea what to say



lets see if you can do a post with lots of 8's


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> or i'll worsen my luck even more
> 
> knowing me... it's the latter


borrow this if you can handle it


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2019)

Scrubs


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2019)

700th post ayyy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

time to roll some dice


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

got 6 numebrs out of 12, good one i guess


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> 700th post ayyy



Imagine not having at least 700 posts by now in a common room

Couldnt be slytherin


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

that 8 9 9 was pretty good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> that 8 9 9 was pretty good


My  grows....


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

imagine getting 9 9 9 on the finals


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#ChaserGoals[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Scrubs






@Majin Lu can you withhold this person's prize for over 2 years please?


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2019)

Also just enabled dark mode on my android and it's full on razor / slytherin with green black combo

Looks so cool.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


>


Good good DW. I see you have been rolling at least one of 3,6 or 9.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 27, 2019)

One more time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> One more time


All great throws. @Underworld Broker ,DW is just about ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

I demand respect in here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I demand respect in here


Then let's see those throws. Single throws. Try it 5 times.


----------



## Vilu (Oct 28, 2019)

When is final match?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)

Finals are starting tomorrow iirc


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> Then let's see those throws. Single throws. Try it 5 times.


Fine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fine



Pretty close

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fine


That almost impressed me. Again.....only 3 this time.


@fuff @Vilu don't think I forgot about your asses. Get in here and do them 8 face die throws.


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> That almost impressed me. Again.....only 3 this time.
> 
> 
> @fuff @Vilu don't think I forgot about your asses. Get in here and do them 8 face die throws.


Here I go!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> That almost impressed me. Again.....only 3 this time.
> 
> 
> @fuff @Vilu don't think I forgot about your asses. Get in here and do them 8 face die throws.


Dammit all


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit all


I took away seeker from @Underworld Broker for this? 3 rolls....again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> Here I go!


Good...now make it 10 faced die.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> I took away seeker from @Underworld Broker for this? 3 rolls....again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

I feel abused


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> I took away seeker from @Underworld Broker for this? 3 rolls....again.



Getting a 10 or 20 ain't that easy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I feel abused





Underworld Broker said:


> Getting a 10 or 20 ain't that easy



3 rolls.....again. both of ya. 20 faced die.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> 3 rolls.....again. both of ya. 20 faced die.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> 3 rolls.....again. both of ya. 20 faced die.



Why do I have to throw now too


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> Good...now make it 10 faced die.


U got it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>





Underworld Broker said:


> Why do I have to throw now too


look at the results. Jon is getting there. And you have to throw to show leadership and companionship.


......now 1 more time. 3 times.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> U got it


Now do it 5 times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> look at the results. Jon is getting there. And you have to throw to show leadership and companionship.
> 
> 
> ......now 1 more time. 3 times.


Time to take my ball and go home


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> Now do it 5 times.


Really???


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

How many faces?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> Really???


 really......please.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> How many faces?


10 faced die.


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> really......please.


Okay


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Accidentally throw two for one so I re did it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> Okay





fuff said:


> Accidentally throw two for one so I re did it


.....again. 5 times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> .....again. 5 times.


Tell him to do it 100 times pal


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> .....again. 5 times.


Dude wtf roll urself


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Tell him to do it 100 times pal


Okay u guys are trolling me, I done the rolls for today


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> Dude wtf roll urself





fuff said:


> Okay u guys are trolling me, I done the rolls for today


very well. My chaser rolls.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> Okay u guys are trolling me, I done the rolls for today


Who says we are pal?!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Who says we are pal?!


Same team bro, we are pals until the competion ends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> Same team bro, we are pals until the competion ends


I kid dude. Yea its @Superman's time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


>


You failed do it again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You failed do it again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

DAMN! ONLY 1!? COME ON!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 28, 2019)

Fuckin scrubs


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Fucking failure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


>


Thats even worse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thats even worse


Need to refocus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> look at the results. Jon is getting there. And you have to throw to show leadership and companionship.
> 
> 
> ......now 1 more time. 3 times.



Okey okey


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)

I gotta try chaser again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)

Not lucky today


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I gotta try chaser again


Yeah. You are now out of whack after doing those seeker throws.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Viole (Oct 28, 2019)

Ya literally death of my rep


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yeah. You are now out of whack after doing those seeker throws.



That's probably the reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 28, 2019)

Still got that luck today


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Still got that luck today



If you throw smth like that tomorrow we sure gonna win easy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> If you throw smth like that tomorrow we sure gonna win easy


Then there is only one other person that needs to help guarantee that. 


@Flame 8 face die 9 times. Now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

I demand respect and love again


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

save your luck people


----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Then there is only one other person that needs to help guarantee that.
> 
> 
> @Flame 8 face die 9 times. Now.


----------



## Vilu (Oct 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> save your luck people


GET SOME LUCK, FLAME!


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> GET SOME LUCK, FLAME!


i was up all night to get lucky  

















































shame i didn't get any


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> i was up all night to get lucky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roll 8 side die 9 times.....now.


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

the disrespect smh  

take this L non slytherin people


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> the disrespect smh
> 
> take this L non slytherin people


One more time please.


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

2 good rolls is the maximum i can get


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

no wait my bad

0 is


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

Ayyy lmao you better get the bad throws out before the match


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

i might be choking in the finals


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> i might be choking in the finals


well......you are at leas getting down 2. and you maxed out at 4....we will see.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> i might be choking in the finals



Keep throwing


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

I hope the list of Lu is getting updated soon, wanna see if the text task for the group stuff is done/accepted for us or not


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

You ready peeps? Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey @Underworld Broker you can throw here. Since they want you to throw so badly.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Hey @Underworld Broker you can throw here. Since they want you to throw so badly.



I probably should do it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

@Underworld Broker 

 back to the basics. Roll....here.....now.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> back to the basics. Roll....here.....now.



I was about to roll there ... maybe


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I was about to roll there ... maybe


 roll here. Now.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> roll here. Now.



okey ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

unironically wanna roll there already so i can finally change my avy


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

a few more rolls ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>


Knock all of the doubt out of yourself


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Knock all of the doubt out of yourself



i will try to ~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i will try to ~


Breath.....you have failed no one. Conquer your doubts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Breath.....you have failed no one. Conquer your doubts.



If i get no good rolls out now i'll probably try in the morning again and then get this done by rolling in the match, eh


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

and one more ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

btw i'm gonna miss the slytherin themed names we have


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> btw i'm gonna miss the slytherin themed names we have


Yeah......


Now gotta do it with just 3 throws. 5 times.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yeah......
> 
> 
> Now gotta do it with just 3 throws. 5 times.



lets try ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

dont wanna have all throws in one post, eh


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

just do it ~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

well, the 9 9 4 throw was pretty good


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

can i get 3 good numbers in one throw tho?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

close enough


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

if i get 6 6 6 in the match it may be quite the curious thing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> if i get 6 6 6 in the match it may be quite the curious thing


You are looking good. Curious thing. Heh.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> You are looking good. Curious thing. Heh.



throwing dice is fun


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

pretty inconsistent stuff those rolls


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> pretty inconsistent stuff those rolls


As long as you consistently get at least 1 of 3 it is fine.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

Feel at least a bit better now @Underworld Broker ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> Feel at least a bit better now @Underworld Broker ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

Last reminder for individual tasks, deadline is in a few hours @Gin @pfft @The Overvoid @Sanguíne Symphony @Thdyingbreed @Tri @Jon Moxley


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Last reminder for individual tasks, deadline is in a few hours @Gin @pfft @The Overvoid @Sanguíne Symphony @Thdyingbreed @Tri @Jon Moxley


when did we finish the 3rd team task?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> when did we finish the 3rd team task?



I asked about our text yesterday and majin lu confirmed it has 200 words, so I think we pass it (at least that's how I understand the task)  you can tag her and ask tho if you want


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I asked about our text yesterday and majin lu confirmed it has 200 words, so I think we pass it (at least that's how I understand the task)  you can tag her and ask tho if you want


no thanks, i strive for minimum as long as it's in the clear


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> no thanks, i strive for minimum as long as it's in the clear



Same lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

Btw. If I missed linking someones finished task in the opening post of this thread just link it to me, think I didnt miss anyone tho


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2019)

Wtf we made it to finals???!


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)

*DEADLINE FOR INDIVIDUAL TASKS IS OVER.*


----------



## Viole (Nov 1, 2019)

You guys all still suck


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> You guys all still suck


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2019)

Who wasn't that participative (overall) didn't get the rep from Quidditch (180k). Yep, after checking some participation, I do not think it is fair to get all team stuff. @Underworld Broker  got +75k rep as extra contribution because team leader stuff while @Viole1369 got half of it.

@Tri  and @pfft  got 4 curses.
@Sanguíne Symphony  got 4 curses and didn't get points because he even missed all days in great hall thread.
@The Overvoid almost had the same fate. Got 3 curses.
@Thdyingbreed gor 3 curses.
@Gin got 2 curses (didn't get a 3rd one because he was banned for a while).
@Jon Moxley was a lot participative in other tasks, but it looks he forgot to finish his own tasks. 2 curses.



> Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member.



Dice faced 4:

*1:* 2 days global ban,
*2:* avatar changed for 1 week
*3:* 1 week rep seal
*4:* 2 weeks rating seal.

Of course I'll wait before giving the curses in case I've missed something.


----------



## Vino (Nov 3, 2019)

how do i get grryinfgodr?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2019)

Vino said:


> how do i get grryinfgodr?


.....get the fuck out with that mess.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2019)

@Tri avatar changed for 2 weeks, 2 days global ban and 1 week rep seal.

@pfft 2 days global ban, 4 weeks rating seal and 1 week rep seal.

@Sanguíne Symphony 4 days global ban, 2 weeks rating seal and 1 week rep seal.

@The Overvoid 4 days global ban and avatar changed for 1 week.

@Thdyingbreed  2 days global ban, 1 week rep seal and 2 weeks rating seal.

@Gin 2 days global ban and 1 week rep seal

@Jon Moxley avatar changed for 1 week and 1 week rep seal


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2019)

Vino said:


> how do i get grryinfgodr?


The event is over and members in that usergroup wull be removed today.


----------



## Vino (Nov 3, 2019)

It aint perm?


----------



## Vino (Nov 3, 2019)

Superman said:


> .....get the fuck out with that mess.


Bitch im on my phone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> @Tri avatar changed for 2 weeks, 2 days global ban and 1 week rep seal.
> 
> @pfft 2 days global ban, 4 weeks rating seal and 1 week rep seal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

I wasnt good at creating memes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2019)

Vino said:


> Bitch im on my phone


I am talking about bringing up bitch ass gryffindor in slytherin Dungeon.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 3, 2019)

@Majin Lu Can the global ban take place after the OL event that is going to be starting soon please? 

I don’t want to miss out.


----------



## pfft (Nov 3, 2019)

Omg I’m sorry


----------



## Ren. (Nov 3, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am talking about bringing up bitch ass gryffindor in slytherin Dungeon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am talking about bringing up bitch ass gryffindor in slytherin Dungeon.


shhhh it's ok.......take it out on your team who let you down instead 


I'm sorry to you and Underworld 

I couldn't choose a power and then I got sick and had midterms and I forgot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> shhhh it's ok.......take it out on your team who let you down instead
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to you and Underworld
> ...



Right now I should be so full of rage and spite at both you and @Underworld Broker for failing us! 




But Superman is forgiving for failures and remembers past contributions. So raise your head proud slytherin and make those badgers pay next year.


----------



## Tri (Nov 3, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> @Tri avatar changed for 2 weeks, 2 days global ban and 1 week rep seal.
> 
> @pfft 2 days global ban, 4 weeks rating seal and 1 week rep seal.
> 
> ...


wait


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Superman said:


> Right now I should be so full of rage and spite at both you and @Underworld Broker for failing us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah I'm calling quits on contest. I failed to get a good grade on my midterms and now this both buried my confidence 

Good luck though


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 3, 2019)

The points have been given out to everyone who earned them. Points were reduced for some who were less active and some received no points.

@Dark Wanderer 12
@Flame 12
@fuff 12
@Gin 8
@Jon Moxley 12
@pfft 8
@Superman 12

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 3, 2019)

The points have been given out to everyone who earned them. Points were reduced for some who were less active and some received no points.

@Thdyingbreed 8
@The Overvoid 8
@Tri 8
@Underworld Broker 12
@Vilu 12
@Viole1369 12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Nov 3, 2019)

what does the avatar look like

please at least let it be properly cropped IM SORRY


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Tri said:


> what does the avatar look like
> 
> please at least let it be properly cropped IM SORRY


shhh it's ok friend. We'll get through this together


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> @Majin Lu Can the global ban take place after the OL event that is going to be starting soon please?
> 
> I don’t want to miss out.


Nah. That game is still in the signing up phase, so better to ban you know instead of tomorrow meaning you may only lose 1 day of that game.


----------



## Viole (Nov 3, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> @Gin 2 days global ban and 1 week rep seal


Can this be delayed pretty please? @Gin is playing in an ongoing mafia game hosted by me in alley section, So it would be sucky to have been banned while its ongoing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Can this be delayed pretty please? @Gin is playing in an ongoing mafia game hosted by me in alley section, So it would be sucky to have been banned while its ongoing



Then maybe you should have worked extra harder to get him active here.


----------



## Gin (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 4, 2019)

Funny that slytherin is leading in so many things


----------



## Ren. (Nov 4, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Funny that slytherin is leading in so many things


Are you even leading in repercussions ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> Are you even leading in repercussions ?



I guess so


----------

